# Does Tivo have a way to skip commercials?



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

Does it?

if not wouldn't it be a good idea to have an option to mark where the commercials are manually so they can be deleted to free up space, or to be able to mark them yourselfs so you can skip them?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Automatically? No. ReplayTV had that - and they got sued into bankruptcy.

TiVo does have a 30 second skip. Enter Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select while watching a recording and the Advance button is then a 30 second skip.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

interesting thanks, i'll check that out when i'm around my tivo tomorrow.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

do you think it would be unreasonable for them to allow us to edit what's saved on the tivo? Not necessarily deleting the commercials, but allowing us to edit certain shows we have saved by being able to delete some intervals? and then being able to use that extra space?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Perhaps not, but they have more important things to worry about than editing.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

megazone said:


> TiVo does have a 30 second skip. Enter Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select while watching a recording and the Advance button is then a 30 second skip.


Do the digits in that sequence give the number of seconds? I notice that a lot of commercials are 15 seconds so I wonder if 15 or 14 handle that.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Jrr6415sun said:


> do you think it would be unreasonable for them to allow us to edit what's saved on the tivo? Not necessarily deleting the commercials...


Give the ability to edit, it gets used to delete commercials, lawsuits start getting filed.

Tivos need to have good enough relationships with the content providers (cable and satellite companies) to give us the schedules. The broadcasters make their money on the commercials. Leave the commercials be and the content providers are happy to cooperate.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

dfreybur said:


> Do the digits in that sequence give the number of seconds? I notice that a lot of commercials are 15 seconds so I wonder if 15 or 14 handle that.


No these numbers are just part of the code; not a duration variable.

For example Select-Play-Select-0-9-Select brings up a time display on the screen. It doesn't adjust the skip length to 9 seconds.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

megazone said:


> Automatically? No. ReplayTV had that - and they got sued into bankruptcy.
> 
> TiVo does have a 30 second skip. Enter Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select while watching a recording and the Advance button is then a 30 second skip.


how do i change it back to being 15 minutes? If i do it again it goes to the end of the program, then if I do it again it goes back to 30 seconds etc... I would like 15 minutes again.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You press FF or REW, ther ->| to skip to the tick marks.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> No these numbers are just part of the code; not a duration variable.


Thanks Jonathan. It didn't work with 30 for me either so I'll retry. The button still takes live TV to real time and recordings to the end. I did not try a number other than 30 but may have done a typo. I'll reenter watching for the LED flickers.

Humax 400 with DVD


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You do know you enter that code when vieing a recording, not live TV?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

classicsat said:


> You do know you enter that code when vieing a recording, not live TV?


I knew that, thanks. I tried again carefully checking that the LED flickered with each button. Now it works. Most excellent. I probably typoed it the first try.


----------



## dapunk (Apr 11, 2006)

Jrr6415sun said:


> interesting thanks, i'll check that out when i'm d my tivo tomorrow.


Testing to see if I can manipulate the quote.


----------

